# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Excel Message: "The value you entered is not from the required list"

## PGutt

I just signed up for this forum (4/9/13). I am a Mac user and a long time user of MS Office for Mac. I live in Alabama, am retired, and a Senior Citizen. Usually I am able to solve my own user problems regarding the software in MS Office for Mac. However, I need help with the problem associated with the descriptive title.

 :Smilie:  PGutt

----------


## JosephP

it sounds as though you are entering a value that does not match the validation set on the cell

----------


## PGutt

I have one column in my spreadsheet where I enter both text and numbers. The possible text entries are limited to a total of five entries, while the numbers are incremental (1810, 1811, 1812, and so on). When I try to enter a number, I get the message:"The value you entered is not from the required list" with the options to Cancel or Retry. Trying again gives the same result, and I am unable to enter a number in any cell of that column. Can anyone help me resolve this?

Thank you,

PGutt

----------


## mehmetcik

Hi

Did you create the spreadsheet?

It sounds like there is a macro that is preventing you from entering values.

right click on the name tab at the bottom of excel and select view code..

I don't think it can be data validation but I am investigating.

----------


## mehmetcik

Hi

Custom validation would block numbers too.

if you select cell A1 then custom data validation and type this formula into the formula box 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


then excel will only accept text.

----------


## Chas_and_Excel

PGutt: I also work on a Mac, and have Excel for Mac 2011...after fiddling around some, I found out this works:

Click the following:
*Edit==>Clear==>All*

This will clear out the values in the table or drop-down list, and allow you to enter a different value.
You can also delete Formats, Contents, and Comments, but the above works if you have a list or table that dictates the values.

----------

